# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Oracle 9i. Full backup and restore with imp/exp

## Yablargo

Hello folks.


I am currently on a system using Oracle 9i. We don't have RMAN setup, and im curious as to what exactly Im going to have to do to perform an import/export to fully backup and restore a schema.

Ive been doing my exp with FULL=Y DIRECT=Y CONSISTENT=Y

what is NOT included for a schema in this export? Users/roles/etc??

If I have a backup from say 5 minutes ago and I want to completely reload the dmp file, what do I have to drop first, just the tables, or can I blow away the entire schema/tablespace and reload from the dmp?

----------


## skhanal

Export does not include sys schema all other things are included.

----------


## Yablargo

If I create a fresh db with the proper settings and then do the full imp, am I missing anything?

----------


## skhanal

No, you should get all the users and objects.

----------


## Yablargo

Thanks a bunch.

I'm used to working primarily with mysql and mssql and its a bit of adjusting for me.

----------


## stecal

If a full=y export does not include the sys schema, then why does the Utilities documentation state the following:

Points to Consider for Full Database Exports and Imports

A full database export and import can be a good way to replicate or clean up a database. However, to avoid problems be sure to keep the following points in mind:

    * A full export does not export triggers owned by schema SYS. You must manually re-create SYS triggers either before or after the full import. Oracle recommends that you re-create them after the import in case they define actions that would impede progress of the import.

----------


## skhanal

I have never seen full=y exporting any sys objects. 

Could you please post the link for the section of the document.

----------


## stecal

At 10g Utilities.http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/B...p.htm#i1023130 I was curious about the sys reference there because when doing a full, I've always done it as system and never gave sys a second thought. Part of the reason why is not doing things as sys unless you absolutely have to.

SYSDBA is used internally and has specialized functions; its behavior is not the same as for generalized users. Therefore, you should not typically need to invoke Export or Import as SYSDBA, except in the following situations:

    *At the request of Oracle technical support
    *When importing a transportable tablespace set

----------


## skhanal

Thanks, I was looking in 9i documentation.

----------

